# Looking for a Baraga Bear guide



## kingfisher 11 (Jan 26, 2000)

I have drawn the first hunt in Baraga. Looking for a bear guide. If anyone has some good leads please post them. I would be hunting by myself so maybe I could fill an opening.

Thanks


----------



## deepwoods (Nov 18, 2002)

Not sure if he is filled up yet or not but I will be hunting with Lac Labelle Outfitters (do a search on-line) 1-888-294-7634. I have hunted with them before and this place is first rate. There are a little pricey so check it out to see if you might be interested.

Congrat's on your tag and good luck.


----------



## tallbear (May 18, 2005)

You can try Hank Pole, but he could be full up by now.........906-852-3650 Tell him I said to call.


----------



## kingfisher 11 (Jan 26, 2000)

Would this be blueroad bucks?


----------



## tallbear (May 18, 2005)

kingfisher 11 said:


> Would this be blueroad bucks?


Yeap........How good is he? A few of the guys from last year had such a good time they're going up just to help out and have fun this year.


----------



## Spanky3 (Dec 22, 2004)

If you are an archer , Black"Ghost"Bear Camp . Terry caters to the archer. I have hunted with him twice and will be there this year again , first period. Good time , camp is on a lake , so fishing in the morning and hunting at night. 14 taken last year , with a Pope & Young taken the second peroid.
Contact Terry, at 734-439-7979 or e-mail at [email protected]
Probably should call quickly as he fills up pretty fast .


----------



## soggybtmboys (Feb 24, 2007)

Spanky3 said:


> If you are an archer , Black"Ghost"Bear Camp . Terry caters to the archer. I have hunted with him twice and will be there this year again , first period. Good time , camp is on a lake , so fishing in the morning and hunting at night. 14 taken last year , with a Pope & Young taken the second peroid.
> Contact Terry, at 734-439-7979 or e-mail at [email protected]
> Probably should call quickly as he fills up pretty fast .


Going to Terry's place this year with friends from work. They have been before and he runs a good camp, better call Terry soon, think he is almost full already.


----------



## Itchin' to go (Oct 4, 2001)

I'm hunting with Hank this year and have heard nothing but great things about him, I think he might be filled up for the first hunt but definetly call him to make sure.

Ryan


----------



## kingfisher 11 (Jan 26, 2000)

soggybtmboys said:


> Going to Terry's place this year with friends from work. They have been before and he runs a good camp, better call Terry soon, think he is almost full already.



Has he taken some good size bear? Does he hunt on any private ground? How many hunters does he run through his camp each year? Pricing seems good I just don't want to go with a big outfit. I would rather pay more for a smaller outfit with high success rates on better bear. I like the idea of fishing in the mornings. Where is he located?

Thanks
Bob


----------



## kingfisher 11 (Jan 26, 2000)

I have talked with just about everyone mentioned.

Has anyone ever heard of UP Bear outfitting? Run by JR Sikklia in Covington?Good or bad?

He was on MUCC with Gabe hunting bear.


----------



## Firefighter (Feb 14, 2007)

Try Hank. Just about the nicest guy on the planet. I'll be hunting 1st season with him this year


----------



## wilso487 (Oct 31, 2005)

Talk to Brad Johnson. He is the DNR wildlife technician in Baraga and he does some bear guiding in the fall. Most of his clients get a bear and last year I know at least one of them got one over 300 pounds. His home phone number is 906 353 7580.


----------



## grizzlyadams73 (Jul 13, 2003)

jr is a good guy and knows were the big ones are


----------



## bow hunter (Jul 4, 2006)

J.R. Runs a great hunt. My Dad, Cousin and I hunted with him last year and went 3 for 3.


----------



## Groundsize (Aug 29, 2006)

kingfisher 11 said:


> I have talked with just about everyone mentioned.
> 
> Has anyone ever heard of UP Bear outfitting? Run by JR Sikklia in Covington?Good or bad?
> 
> He was on MUCC with Gabe hunting bear.


I hunted with JR 2 years ago for the 3rd season. I actually hunted out of Gabe's stand that he shot his bear out of with a bow. I shot a 275 pounder on the 3rd day. JR is first class and will take you cyote hunting also. He is a little high on the price but you get what you pay for. I have his contact information if you need it just PM me.


----------



## kingfisher 11 (Jan 26, 2000)

I committed to JR a few days ago. He offered what I was looking for, the price was in the middle of what I looked at. Cheaper is not always better, when it comes to hunts. I added points for 6 years so when I was ready to go. I wanted a someone who ran an outfit like JR's.

Thanks for all the help guys.

Bob


----------



## amasa176 (Aug 13, 2006)

I work for a taxidermist out of crystal fall and get a lot of jr's success. I personally know him through my boss and would say that he is a good choice. He is a really nice guy and good at yote huntin to.


----------



## bow hunter (Jul 4, 2006)

Bob,

You will not be dissapointed with your choice, As I mentioned before JR runs a great hunt.

If you are bowhunting be sure to practice close shots out of a tree stand JR likes to set bowhunters about 10 yards from the bait, I followed his advice on which tree to hang my stand and it worked out very well.


----------



## Wizard3686 (Aug 30, 2005)

like everyone said befor J.R is a first rate guy my bro and him shot bow's togeather for a while and he hunts in a very good area . i have also seen some of the bears he has taking and they all seam to be very nice bears


----------

